# Nice Closeup you can have for whatever



## trmn8r (Aug 8, 2014)

I took a few closeups with the Macro lens goofing around.  I am pretty sure this is a female, use wherever you think it's good to use if you want! 

View attachment IMG_7252_edited.jpg


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

A very young female indeed, and one of the best pix I've seen for along time too, indeed I'll hold a copy if I may, to show those doubting whipper snappers ...lol


----------



## trmn8r (Aug 10, 2014)

I posted it for anyone to use if they wanted!  So by all means.    I was also told that seeing these little hairs is the "beginning" of my flowering phase.  I'm outdoor in a greenhouse so I'm just trying to match up my nutes with the sun.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

it doesnt mean you are flowering, but it does mean you have a female, if its od and depending where u are its likely starting to flower very soon.


----------

